# This can't be normal - what can I do?



## KatyGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks oink for answering my earlier question  

Every night this week I have been sobbing and crying (and screaming) with frustration in the middle of the night because I can't sleep at all and have restless legs.  Despite being really tired, I literally get to sleep after about 4 - 5am and then wake at 7am.  Things have got progressively worse since about week 23 and now I am a zombie, can't get anything done, don't see anyone and I feel so stressed and upset.  My real worry is that I won't cope when the babies are born (twins due in about 8 weeks).

Is there anything I can take, sleeping tablets, herbal rememdies?  

Please give me your advice!

Katy x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

poor you, I think you need to speak to your GP as things sound to be getting worse rather than better. He is the best person. Look after yourself and don't worry, you will be an excellent mum and will cope perfectly

Take care x


----------

